# Crappies for dinner



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Karl aka Gofish2day was kind to invite my wife and I fishing on his boat. Wife has never seen a crappie before, but today, she had a great time pulling them out of the water. I do have videos. But unlike white bass, which most are willing to share location and technique, crappie on the other hand, is a hush hush topic. So no video will be posted. Was definitely a fun day. Thanks again Karl. Once your HDS 12 comes in, I do pity the fishes... lol. Wife had a great time, and I definitely learned a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Awesome day and glad to finally take you fishing. About 2 years ago Hopn converted all the GPS files for Lake Livingston to show the stump locations and routes. Thanks to everyone but I told hop we would go fishing. So glad he contacted me.
Those were some huge crappie today.
30 crappie, 2 bass, 1 yellow bass and 3 perch.

Tried to troll for Hybrids but caught 3 and lost at the boat. Wasted about 1 1/2 hours and should have been crappie fishing. Oh did catch a WB trolling though.

The HDS12 Gen3 is here. Connecting it up tomorrow. Black Friday special.

Probably about 30 of us 2coolers can than Hop for out lower units


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wtg


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hear that there are some excellent boat deals for Christmas Hop, the lady will need a nice one too. I'm sure of it, after catching big crappie, then eating them, it's coming soon!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice catching, Karl, Hopn & wife...looks like a great day!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

A little more info - Lake Conroe. Did not fish the 1097 bridge. All on brush piles with minnows.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You sure you are a beginner's crappy fisherman Karl ??? Awesome Catch !!

Make the plunge Hop !! Buy you a boat for Christmas


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice catchn.... hush hush you say....lol

Was this on Livingston?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> I hear that there are some excellent boat deals for Christmas Hop, the lady will need a nice one too. I'm sure of it, after catching big crappie, then eating them, it's coming soon!


I can't, not this year. I just bought a house. I don't know which is worst... house or boat, regardless, boat can speak for the house.. bust out another thousand. LOL


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

silentkilla said:


> Very nice catchn.... hush hush you say....lol
> 
> Was this on Livingston?


LOL! Well, Karl just posted where and how... It's only a hush hush topic for me, not Karl.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> You sure you are a beginner's crappy fisherman Karl ??? Awesome Catch !!
> 
> Make the plunge Hop !! Buy you a boat for Christmas


Want to, but can't, not this year... just bought a house in May.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

We kept a few secrets!!!
I see a boat in Hops future.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going Carl I guess you learned something from Mattí ¾í´£


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

dbullard1 said:


> Nice going Carl I guess you learned something from Mattï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Matt doesn't reveal all his secrets, but if he feels nice, you will go to some of those locations and load up on whatever he wants to catch.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

hopn said:


> Matt doesn't reveal all his secrets, but if he feels nice, you will go to some of those locations and load up on whatever he wants to catch.


Matt is the man

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

No sir folks, I had nothing to do with them catching the crappie. I have a few spots that I have not told anyone and try to keep it that way. I don't go to these spots all the time. That way no one knows.Conroe has been putting out some good crappie. 

I think Hop will have a boat or yak sooner than he thinks.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> No sir folks, I had nothing to do with them catching the crappie. I have a few spots that I have not told anyone and try to keep it that way. I don't go to these spots all the time. That way no one knows.Conroe has been putting out some good crappie.
> 
> I think Hop will have a boat or yak sooner than he thinks.


LOL!! I think yak is first. My wife after having eating her first ever crappie, said there is nothing like this in Vietnam. I said honey, this is an American only first, one of the prized fresh water eating fish. While she was talking, I was browsing for a hobie tandem kayak. :-D


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome report! Iâ€™ll say it again and again best forum around great to see yâ€™all out fishing together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexanMikey (Oct 23, 2017)

That's awesome!! I am just learning Lake Livingston!! It sure is alot of fun!

Mike


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great catch Karl, hopn, and wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*crappie*

you don't need a boat ...i got room ...just need to know where to go and get em ....


----------

